
Mentor for Python - bozgurd
How can I find a free python mentor?
======
meric
A colleague hired a python programmer from upwork.com to review his code.

------
dozzie
What would you do with such a mentor?

~~~
NetStrikeForce
That might be what op is looking for: Guidance. It's very clear that
mentorship is a really good tool, however it might not be so clear how can you
get the most out of it.

A good mentor would be IMHO the one leading the relationship.

------
navyad
look for people in your local meetup groups.

